

Facebook Founder Finds He Wants Some Privacy - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/03/technology/03facebook.html?_r=1&ex=1354424400&en=9b304cb75d4eeec6&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin

======
jorgeortiz85
Yeah, sucks when the proper privacy controls aren't built-in, doesn't it?

